# First Welded Pneumatic Props



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I finally took the plunge and bought a welder and am trying to teach myself how to weld. Here's the results of my first attempts at welding up a pneumatic pop up. These will be combined into my Pirate display with an audio track and run by a Picaxe controller.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Looks really good Halstaff! Next work! (sort of the old adage, give a man a fish versus teach a man to fish....huh?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, where's the closeup of the actual welds?

Must have done a good job, because nothing went flying off when you fired up the pirate prop.


----------



## Abstracter (Sep 19, 2011)

*Great Job*

Very nice job!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Steve,

Watching the video again I did take note of your weld joints...or the lack of visibility of them. They look real nice. Obviously I'm a mess, because I know my joints don't come anywhere close to that. Now I've seen both you and yardhaunter5 -- two welding newbs -- churn out perfect looking welds, so I gotta ask myself what am I doing wrong?

Regardless though, these two props look as though they'll be great additions to your haunt. I've gone an ordered my plans now too so I can try my hand at building one of these 2-bar lifters.

Rich


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good Steve. I love the idea of the silencers with flow control on the solenoid, gotta get me some when i do my next order. Look forward to seeing the whole scene!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice job halstaff. It doesn't appear that you had any problems with picking up that skill.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I guess you passed the first test and the welds held.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking prop. If you need tips welding, pm weld pics to me and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job Steve


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks great Now that your welding you will find you can build so much more and improvise. Good luck.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Work of art.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great very insipiring!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lovely work!


----------

